# Cupra 6262 VIDEO INSIDE!!



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Enjoy:

20psi with pump gas
27psi pump gas + meth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM8pptuK2F4

20psi with pump gas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFndw-rwKho

Video at 32psi:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZFrb3P3H_0


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

****ing awesome!!!


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Your AFRs are all over the place at idle. 

Otherwise sounds great. 

What TB are you using?


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Right now I am using the OEM, but the upgraded 65mm is going to be installed this weekend.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Video at 32psi:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZFrb3P3H_0


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

wow man, sounds great.

what RPM does your power come in at? every pull seems like your at or above 5k at start. thats a short power band!


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Krieger said:


> wow man, sounds great.
> 
> what RPM does your power come in at? every pull seems like your at or above 5k at start. thats a short power band!


Full boost at 5200-5300rpms, limiter to 7500rpms. Power band feels good, 8000rpms will be great though.


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

Krieger said:


> wow man, sounds great.
> 
> what RPM does your power come in at? every pull seems like your at or above 5k at start. thats a short power band!


Full boost may seem a little high in revs but for a car that targets for 700 HP it sounds a very reasonable lag to me.


Congrats Sergio, that car seems to be the car to beat from now on.


Jaime


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Serrari said:


> Full boost at 5200-5300rpms, limiter to 7500rpms. Power band feels good, 8000rpms will be great though.


Next mod should be cams atleast it would help BIG time on the spool with that turbo IMO 

Just get a built head with cams 9K rpms if your budget allows and now our talking about a nice 4K rpm power band  Good luck  Bob.G


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

rracerguy717 said:


> Next mod should be cams atleast it would help BIG time on the spool with that turbo IMO
> 
> Just get a built head with cams 9K rpms if your budget allows and now our talking about a nice 4K rpm power band  Good luck  Bob.G


I have Schrick cams, Ferrea 1mm oversized valvetrain, ported and polished head. When I drive the car it does NOT feel laggy, 10psi can be achieved at 3500rpms.


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

Serrari said:


> I have Schrick cams, Ferrea 1mm oversized valvetrain, ported and polished head. When I drive the car it does NOT feel laggy, 10psi can be achieved at 3500rpms.


The car sounds really good. I'm building a similar setup in a mk1 golf , but the turbo is 6765. Hope to have it running soon. Keep up the great work :thumbup:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

if you have the whole valve train built up, why not spin it to 8k at least?

still can get over how hard that thing pulls...


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Krieger said:


> if you have the whole valve train built up, why not spin it to 8k at least?
> 
> still can get over how hard that thing pulls...


Thats not the problem, the problem is the fuel system.


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

I would like to see if the HPFP fuel pump can keep on at 8000... If that thing float OMG.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

nasty! :thumbup:


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

Sick!


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Today I got the 65mm throttle body and a wet 40hp shot of nitrous installed, nitrous is to reduce lag and have a better power band. A 28x12x4.5 intercooler is going in tomorrow:


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

Nice aviation 100LL blue dye fuel BTW!!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

where did you source the TB from?


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Krieger said:


> where did you source the TB from?


The shop that build my car made it, GCtech.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Serrari said:


> The shop that build my car made it, GCtech.


You're so sick man!

Your car is awesome!

Cheers,

Beto


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Serrari said:


> The shop that build my car made it, GCtech.


did it require anything special? it looks to be the stock motor and stuff, just a different tb plate and stuff... i wonder how they pulled that off.

you think it would mate up to our stock mani's just fine for the time being? id love to get one... I am dreading when my TB is going to fail since I run WM.


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah same here... Ill be needing one pretty soon as I am shooting for 450whp on my B7 QT A4....


vizi


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

nice !


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

0:40 - 0:55 on the 32 psi video... holy ****


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

viziers said:


> Yeah same here... Ill be needing one pretty soon as I am shooting for 450whp on my B7 QT A4....
> 
> 
> vizi


Although it will help, you don't need to mess with the throttle body at all to make an easy 450.. Just get something gt30xx or larger and crank that boost on some methanol injection


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

Krieger said:


> did it require anything special? it looks to be the stock motor and stuff, just a different tb plate and stuff... i wonder how they pulled that off.
> 
> you think it would mate up to our stock mani's just fine for the time being? id love to get one... I am dreading when my TB is going to fail since I run WM.


Meth doesn't break the throttle plates, big boost breaks it and yes the mist from water meth can contribute to that but they're not really prone to failure unless you're doing 25+ psi on a larger framed turbo.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Got my ass handed by a friends SRT4, he is making [email protected] on a race gas tune. I am running the 92oct tune with only 12* timing advance, waiting for a race gas tune this week to increase timing and a rematch pretty soon. That thing is ****in FAST... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q668Kg040uw

1st run - 34psi, got misfires race gas was starting to kick in.
2nd run - 25psi + 40hp shot
3rd run - 28psi + 40hp shot (fastest setup that day)
4th run - 35psi + 40hp shot - Tranny too hot and misfires
5th run - 35psi + 40hp shot - Tranny too hot and misfires


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

LEWXCORE said:


> Meth doesn't break the throttle plates, big boost breaks it and yes the mist from water meth can contribute to that but they're not really prone to failure unless you're doing 25+ psi on a larger framed turbo.


that's why im asking. 

soon.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Serrari said:


> Got my ass handed by a friends SRT4, he is making [email protected] on a race gas tune. I am running the 92oct tune with only 12* timing advance, waiting for a race gas tune this week to increase timing and a rematch pretty soon. That thing is ****in FAST...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q668Kg040uw
> 
> ...


Come on man! You need to kick some asses with your new race gas file... And also de Chrysler's RS-T Motors Tuned are a kick in the b.lls!

Cheers,

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Both cars are awesome as well as the video!

Cheers,

Beto


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

LEWXCORE said:


> Although it will help, you don't need to mess with the throttle body at all to make an easy 450.. Just get something gt30xx or larger and crank that boost on some methanol injection


I'm currently running a gt3076 right now.. No water meth as I have no need for it......


vizi


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

viziers said:


> I'm currently running a gt3076 right now.. No water meth as I have no need for it......
> 
> 
> vizi



Hi Vizi,

You aren't running with meth because you don't like or trust on it? I'm asking because several times I have thought on install it on my car but 'til now I'm not 100% sure about it, even all the great things I have heard about it!

Cheers,

Beto


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

BETOGLI said:


> Hi Vizi,
> 
> You aren't running with meth because you don't like or trust on it? I'm asking because several times I have thought on install it on my car but 'til now I'm not 100% sure about it, even all the great things I have heard about it!
> 
> ...


Well for me its a matter I don't trust it due to the Throttle body issues related or not and because its just one more thing I have to worry about keeping full and an ongoing expense (as if there won't be other additional expenses)..

I want my car to be pump only so if I make it to the 450 mark or not oh well....I'm not in it to be able to say I have the highest HP a4 know what I mean....



vizi


----------



## mikeg6045 (Apr 14, 2010)

Serrari said:


> Got my ass handed by a friends SRT4, he is making [email protected] on a race gas tune. I am running the 92oct tune with only 12* timing advance, waiting for a race gas tune this week to increase timing and a rematch pretty soon. That thing is ****in FAST...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q668Kg040uw
> 
> ...


WOW,

are those misfires for sure ? shown up in the ECU code's ? On the 2010 VW cars the traction control pulling ignition sounds just like it with a BT setup. On the 2010 the traction control is not fully disabled unless you pull the wheel sensors. 

I know you know your stuff, but I was just curious if it threw codes for all those misfires and thats definitively what it is.

thx.,
mike

killer car !


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

mikeg6045 said:


> WOW,
> 
> are those misfires for sure ? shown up in the ECU code's ? On the 2010 VW cars the traction control pulling ignition sounds just like it with a BT setup. On the 2010 the traction control is not fully disabled unless you pull the wheel sensors.
> 
> ...


IMO sounds like the trans got hot and started slipping ,because all the pulls after that looked like the trans went into limp mode . 

That SRT-4 is deff a beast LOL Bob.G


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Krieger said:


> where did you source the TB from?





Serrari said:


> The shop that build my car made it, GCtech.


it was not made. it seems to be a modified dodge durango TB. looks like you just have an extension on it so your silicone coupler can hold onto it well.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> it was not made. it seems to be a modified dodge durango TB. looks like you just have an extension on it so your silicone coupler can hold onto it well.


Its actually a OEM ported to 65mm with some mods. They will be selling the upgrade with a core fee.


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

rracerguy717 said:


> IMO sounds like the trans got hot and started slipping ,because all the pulls after that looked like the trans went into limp mode .
> 
> That SRT-4 is deff a beast LOL Bob.G



How can a manual trans went to a limp mode? The manual trans oil got that hot after so many pulls that the synchros stop working, so it was not possible to engage.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Serrari said:


> Its actually a OEM ported to 65mm with some mods. They will be selling the upgrade with a core fee.


i dont think thats quite true.

how is it a ported OEM TB? it's taller, has a slightly different looking flange area, plus thicker walls around the TB itself...

how can it be ported yet have thicker walls and be taller? :laugh:


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

Krieger said:


> i dont think thats quite true.
> 
> how is it a ported OEM TB? it's taller, has a slightly different looking flange area, plus thicker walls around the TB itself...
> 
> how can it be ported yet have thicker walls and be taller? :laugh:


obviously they changed the sleeve on the bottom of the TB but it's very thick towards the top and that would have had to be ported out and not replaced.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Serrari said:


> Its actually a OEM ported to 65mm with some mods. They will be selling the upgrade with a core fee.


your tuner lied to you.

i personally wouldve gone with the 80mm if i were going custom intake mani.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...r_id=149508542893&ua=?*I7&itemid=360305229131

100% plug and play.

nothing to customize software wise and you get a metal butterfly.

another metal butterfly:
http://www.autohausaz.com/search/pr...d&utm_campaign=frooglePN&utm_term=13541435959


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Turbo freak said:


> How can a manual trans went to a limp mode? The manual trans oil got that hot after so many pulls that the synchros stop working, so it was not possible to engage.


Sorry I thought this was another DSG car LOL 

But if this is manuel trans it sound like something slipped and Ive never seen ANY manuel gear box get so hot it stopped working.

I would suspect that the heated clutch disc expanded so much its the cause of the shift lock out. Bob.G


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> your tuner lied to you.
> 
> i personally wouldve gone with the 80mm if i were going custom intake mani.
> 
> ...


Are you sure is plug and play?


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

rracerguy717 said:


> Sorry I thought this was another DSG car LOL
> 
> But if this is manuel trans it sound like something slipped and Ive never seen ANY manuel gear box get so hot it stopped working.
> 
> I would suspect that the heated clutch disc expanded so much its the cause of the shift lock out. Bob.G


That happened to me once while using syntheticmanual trans oil, it gets so thin while hot that the synchros stopped working. Synchros need some friction to work and for some reason when extremely hot the oil, they dont work properly. Way to fix is to use a heavier oil in the trans case.


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

Krieger said:


> i dont think thats quite true.
> 
> how is it a ported OEM TB? it's taller, has a slightly different looking flange area, plus thicker walls around the TB itself...
> 
> how can it be ported yet have thicker walls and be taller? :laugh:





LEWXCORE said:


> obviously they changed the sleeve on the bottom of the TB but it's very thick towards the top and that would have had to be ported out and not replaced.





CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> your tuner lied to you.
> 
> i personally wouldve gone with the 80mm if i were going custom intake mani.
> 
> ...


Please dont make a fool! It is a 100% TFSI TB that was machined. The inside was bored to 65 mm then the part where the hose fits just disappear because it doesnt had ebough material to withstand the 65 mm bore, then they soldered one piece of 2 3/4" aluminum tube, thats why it looks taller. The back looks different because one of them has the gasket on it and the other one not, thats it. The TFSI TB is not compatible with the hemi or the like, so they had to do that in order to open it, I mean if you connect one hemi TB to a TFSI it will NOT work.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Turbo freak said:


> Please dont make a fool! It is a 100% TFSI TB that was machined. The inside was bored to 65 mm then the part where the hose fits just disappear because it doesnt had ebough material to withstand the 65 mm bore, then they soldered one piece of 2 3/4" aluminum tube, thats why it looks taller. The back looks different because one of them has the gasket on it and the other one not, thats it. The TFSI TB is not compatible with the hemi or the like, so they had to do that in order to open it, I mean if you connect one hemi TB to a TFSI it will NOT work.


Hahaha. Spare me! I've seen it done. I currently run a non OEM fully metal TB and it is 100% plug an play. Take a guess who makes it? That's right, siemens VDO. It's made in slovania just like the OEM one. Best thing about it I'd that it's off of an American big three vehicle and costs 1/2 the price of the OEM one. 

If you speak the truth, then time and money has been wasted. Gctech, should done there research and found out that in 2004 seimens VDO took over mopar's electronics research team. Presently, there are plenty of American brand vehicles that have interchangeable parts with the FSI platform including a LPFP that when slightly modified will have no issues on fueling the HPFP to 600whp. 

I will keep the community abreast of this as well. Gotta check on the weather. Hopefully the rain has subdued. I need to get this dang engine rebuilt. Looking to go for 500whp on the little ol 3071R.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Hahaha. Spare me! I've seen it done. I currently run a non OEM fully metal TB and it is 100% plug an play. Take a guess who makes it? That's right, siemens VDO. It's made in slovania just like the OEM one. Best thing about it I'd that it's off of an American big three vehicle and costs 1/2 the price of the OEM one.
> 
> If you speak the truth, then time and money has been wasted. Gctech, should done there research and found out that in 2004 seimens VDO took over mopar's electronics research team. Presently, there are plenty of American brand vehicles that have interchangeable parts with the FSI platform including a LPFP that when slightly modified will have no issues on fueling the HPFP to 600whp.
> 
> I will keep the community abreast of this as well. Gotta check on the weather. Hopefully the rain has subdued. I need to get this dang engine rebuilt. Looking to go for 500whp on the little ol 3071R.


From the TB testing from INA on dyno @ UNITRONICS 70mm was optium with a well design Manifold like SEM on 2L with 2871/3071 turbo. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Official-70mm-Throttle-Body-Upgrade-Intro-***

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...anifold-DBW-Throttle-body-upgrade-program-***

Look what I found alittle pricey but from there testing 71mm was the sweet spot close to what INA found to be true on the dyno :thumbup:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/3-5L...cessories&fits=Make:Dodge&hash=item43a1831382

http://www.modernmuscle.biz/HV_Throttle_Body.html

Watch 1/2 way through this video to watch the TB being machined

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oceaoKm2IbY&playnext=1&videos=ruQnS_TVuwQ&feature=mfu_in_order


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

rracerguy717 said:


> From the TB testing from INA on dyno @ UNITRONICS 70mm was optium with a well design Manifold like SEM on 2L with 2871/3071 turbo.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Official-70mm-Throttle-Body-Upgrade-Intro-***
> 
> ...


with the amount of money serrari has dumped into this car he should go 2.2L, cat cams, and built head in order to take full advantage of the 6262.

nice ebay find. thats the same one as the durango TB i spoke of.


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

rracerguy717 said:


> From the TB testing from INA on dyno @ UNITRONICS 70mm was optium with a well design Manifold like SEM on 2L with 2871/3071 turbo.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Official-70mm-Throttle-Body-Upgrade-Intro-***
> 
> ...



All of this are threads from the 1.8T forum, are you sure that TB´s can be used on the 2.0 TFSI???


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> with the amount of money serrari has dumped into this car he should go 2.2L, cat cams, and built head in order to take full advantage of the 6262.
> 
> nice ebay find. thats the same one as the durango TB i spoke of.


The engine was not stroked but the head was fully built: Ferrea, schrick cams, ported, etc. Please look his other thread.

BTW cat cams has no cams yet for the 2.0 TFSI


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

He wouldn't use a 2L block. 

It only requires a 1mm bore over. 

I owned several Hondas. I am aware of paper walls.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Turbo freak said:


> BTW cat cams has no cams yet for the 2.0 TFSI


They do there no US dealers able yet to get there hands on them BUT Sam @ INA said he can get them at a premium of $ 200.00 over full retail Ill wait for Arnold @ PPG to get them in He has treated me fair on all my transactions . There are 2 different profiles street cam which is not crazy aggressive which is plug and play no springs needed with 2 different HPFP profiles ( one being stock the other .5 mm larger for more fuel head room). 
There a race verison also for standelone / race only thats very aggressive needing springs , has no fuel pump profile at all and no cam postion sensor hub hence standelone only.

Here the Cat cams Spec below Thanks to Henrik from the Mother land LOL 

He has a set in hand which are going in along with his GT 3076 V-band T-3 BT Hardware from Arnold @PPG . Im sure you will see a build thread when he got it all done .Bob.G

Here the Street cam part # Catcams Nr.: 7602001



Cat currently have two types of camshaft billets:
A/ OEM style billets
- for use with OEM VVT sprocket (fitted at the rear on the exhaust 
camshaft as OEM)
- intake camshaft with adjustable fuel lobe and adjustable position 
trigger wheel
B/ competition style billets
- for use without OEM VVT system (fixed sprocket included in cam set)
- intake camshaft without fuel lobe or position trigger wheel
- only for use with stand alone fuel injection with throttle bodies
For street applications, they do have profiles available that can be 
used on the OEM valve train setup. For competition applications, they also have 
mechanical cam profiles for use with
solid lash adjusters. These are also available, as well as dual 
valve springs and retainers. For the dual valve springs you have to machine the 
head (1mm more room is needed)

Here are the specs for the billet cams, with VVT :
-intake: 256° / 208° / 11.25mm (6.67mm) / [email protected]° (full advance)
- exhaust: 256° / 208° / 10.25mm (6.09mm) / [email protected]°
-->there are other profiles available on request. These work with 
oem springs!
Here...that a comparison is more easy for you the oem specs
- intake: 231° / 190° / 10.75mm (6.40mm) / [email protected]° (full advance)
- exhaust: 258° / 211° / 10.00mm (6.00mm) / [email protected]°

Here the infor [email protected] INA sent me RE-Cat Cams
The price is 1100 USD retail + the shipping.



Here is what is available.

original cam data: 
- intake: 231° / 190° / 10.75mm (6.40mm) / [email protected]° (full advance) 
- exhaust: 258° / 211° / 10.00mm (6.00mm) / [email protected]° 

stage1 profiles for use with VVT: 
- intake: 254° / 207° / 11.25mm (6.67mm) / [email protected]° (full advance) 
- exhaust: 254° / 207° / 10.25mm (6.09mm) / [email protected]° 
- these profiles will work with the original valve spring setup 

stage2 profiles for use with VVT: 
- intake: 270° / 223° / 11.75mm / [email protected]° (full advance) 
- exhaust: 262° / 215° / 11.00mm / [email protected]° 
- these profiles require a valve spring setup 





__________________
Issam N. Abed


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

> Here is what is available.
> 
> original cam data:
> - intake: 231° / 190° / 10.75mm (6.40mm) / [email protected]° (full advance)
> ...


I'm not a cam expert, and i know duration isn't everything in a cam, but that exhaust cam on the Stage 1 profile doesn't seem to be worth it (let along it has less duration than the OEM exhaust cam)

I wonder how these compare to the S3 cams...


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

WOW...different specs


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Hendrik said:


> WOW...different specs


What do yours have Hendrik ?

Also, do you happen to have the S3 specs by any chance ?


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

I have ordered what BOB posted...No idea what the real specs are now.
Ill install them this week or the next. At the moment another car blocks the garage and thats why I can´t start with the built NOW  

...I will try to find out the s3 cam specs...


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

GolfRS said:


> I'm not a cam expert, and i know duration isn't everything in a cam, but that exhaust cam on the Stage 1 profile doesn't seem to be worth it (let along it has less duration than the OEM exhaust cam)
> 
> I wonder how these compare to the S3 cams...
> 
> ...


The exhaust cam is what causes most of your low end power lose . 

So If you DONT want to lose low end and get some decent power gain's and not reving it to the moon just the intake cam has worked well on other plateform engines. 

The 1.8T guys been doing it for years. Last year BobQ had Cats matching exhaust cam in there set reground less agressive and picked up big gains with no loss.This was all confirmed on engine dyno 

Link added http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4548398-Cam-comparison-dynos

I would think these cam spec's might work well for smaller turbos 2871 and smaller , the thing is everything needs to work well togther and you need to take some of the restriction for better flow like the intake manifold and TB to feed the cam otherwise you will get poor results IMO.  Bob.G


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

rracerguy717 said:


> The exhaust cam is what causes most of your low end power lose .
> 
> So If you DONT want to lose low end and get some decent power gain's and not reving it to the moon just the intake cam has worked well on other plateform engines.
> 
> ...


Well from all my readings around the web , people seem to think the EXHAUST cam is where the power comes from, in turbocharged cars.Something about exhaust backpressure and the ability to flow more exhaust gases.
But as i said i am not a cam expert, and i'm pretty sure there are lots of people here with the necessary knowledge to enlighten us in the matter.


----------



## Gctech Industries (Dec 12, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Hahaha. Spare me! I've seen it done. I currently run a non OEM fully metal TB and it is 100% plug an play. Take a guess who makes it? That's right, siemens VDO. It's made in slovania just like the OEM one. Best thing about it I'd that it's off of an American big three vehicle and costs 1/2 the price of the OEM one.
> 
> If you speak the truth, then time and money has been wasted. Gctech, should done there research and found out that in 2004 seimens VDO took over mopar's electronics research team. Presently, there are plenty of American brand vehicles that have interchangeable parts with the FSI platform including a LPFP that when slightly modified will have no issues on fueling the HPFP to 600whp.
> 
> I will keep the community abreast of this as well. Gotta check on the weather. Hopefully the rain has subdued. I need to get this dang engine rebuilt. Looking to go for 500whp on the little ol 3071R.




U talk quite a lot, get your facts right 65mm is the max u can possibly bore the stock tb, we were short in time so ther was no time to experiment with TB's and i was not going to let my customer spend money. 65mm will do is what I use on my evos and si been proven 700hp+ capable , an 80mm tb my 5 finger in my hand are enough to count the FSI cars that could use it , or are u planing going 80mm on a kkk turbo blah blah even a 3076 is too small for 80mm ohh yeah try to bolt that on the stock manifold witch it would only handle a 68mm tb. 

u are welcome to coment here but before u start beef with some u do not know do your homework.


\\\\\\\\\\Gilbert


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

GolfRS said:


> Well from all my readings around the web , people seem to think the EXHAUST cam is where the power comes from, in turbocharged cars.Something about exhaust backpressure and the ability to flow more exhaust gases.
> But as i said i am not a cam expert, and i'm pretty sure there are lots of people here with the necessary knowledge to enlighten us in the matter.


Proof is here it dosnt get any better Data than this , Done on Superflow engine dyno 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4548398-Cam-comparison-dynos


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

rracerguy717 said:


> Proof is here it dosnt get any better Data than this , Done on Superflow engine dyno
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4548398-Cam-comparison-dynos


Nice graphs, but there is one thing...

You can't judge a cam's performance based on one car's setup.
And that is because of the many variables that effect how that cam will make the power that it makes.

1)Different turbo's=different powerband (compare a K04 to a GT3076 for example, and the low torque difference they have)

2)Different compression=different powerband (more agressive cams don't mix well with low compression, hence the "lag" in down low performance

and many others...

So i think it was said best above that the best setup is the one that works best for a particular car.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

have these metal tb's been talked about before? where was I? are there any gains to be had on a stock intake? or is it just for the metal butterfly. the one link shows a bmw part number. fits a 540. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

Gctech Industries said:


> U talk quite a lot, get your facts right 65mm is the max u can possibly bore the stock tb, we were short in time so ther was no time to experiment with TB's and i was not going to let my customer spend money. 65mm will do is what I use on my evos and si been proven 700hp+ capable , an 80mm tb my 5 finger in my hand are enough to count the FSI cars that could use it , or are u planing going 80mm on a kkk turbo blah blah even a 3076 is too small for 80mm ohh yeah try to bolt that on the stock manifold witch it would only handle a 68mm tb.
> 
> u are welcome to coment here but before u start beef with some u do not know do your homework.
> 
> ...




He already did his homework, now he knows how to clean valves!!!


........................James


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

rracerguy717 said:


> They do there no US dealers able yet to get there hands on them BUT Sam @ INA said he can get them at a premium of $ 200.00 over full retail Ill wait for Arnold @ PPG to get them in He has treated me fair on all my transactions . There are 2 different profiles street cam which is not crazy aggressive which is plug and play no springs needed with 2 different HPFP profiles ( one being stock the other .5 mm larger for more fuel head room).
> There a race verison also for standelone / race only thats very aggressive needing springs , has no fuel pump profile at all and no cam postion sensor hub hence standelone only.
> 
> Here the Cat cams Spec below Thanks to Henrik from the Mother land LOL
> ...



Hello, i did look at the websites: www.catcams.co.uk and www.catcams.be were should be listed but there is not. Maybe you can have those but still not available for the general public without premium costs. Then what a wrote was correct, but more correct would be:

BTW cat cams has no cams yet available without premium fees for the 2.0 TFSI and trough special contacts. LOL. 

Anyway, by this time the cupra has installed a schrick intake cam.

Cheers!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Serrari said:


> Today I got the 65mm throttle body


I never measure the Factory TB , looks like 55mm ? 



loudgli said:


> have these metal tb's been talked about before? where was I? are there any gains to be had on a stock intake? or is it just for the metal butterfly. the one link shows a bmw part number. fits a 540.


mmmm This is a great question with a plug and play upgraded TB change on the factory intake manifold it would tell you if the TB is the restriction or the intake manifold . 

I would test that on the dyno if i could find one that would fit in the factory location shouldnt take to long to swap out . This machined TB might be a good option because its tight there in the front and something physically larger may not fit . Bob.G


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Serrari said:


> Its actually a OEM ported to 65mm with some mods. They will be selling the upgrade with a core fee.


What type of cost for this mod to the TB? PM me a price  Bob.G


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

i do speak abundantly. you enjoy run on sentences and have poor grammar.

back to business. i do not expect your customer to spend more money. however, you sir, as a tech, should understand a platform and what is available to tune it.

i do not plan on replacing my TB with a larger bore at any point in time unless i go with a completely custom intake manifold. i have replaced my TB with an oem spec bore, the only difference is the metal butterfly.

you should spell check and grammar check before you step to me with beef. BTW i prefer pork.



Gctech Industries said:


> U talk quite a lot, get your facts right 65mm is the max u can possibly bore the stock tb, we were short in time so ther was no time to experiment with TB's and i was not going to let my customer spend money. 65mm will do is what I use on my evos and si been proven 700hp+ capable , an 80mm tb my 5 finger in my hand are enough to count the FSI cars that could use it , or are u planing going 80mm on a kkk turbo blah blah even a 3076 is too small for 80mm ohh yeah try to bolt that on the stock manifold witch it would only handle a 68mm tb.
> 
> u are welcome to coment here but before u start beef with some u do not know do your homework.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gctech Industries (Dec 12, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> i do speak abundantly. you enjoy run on sentences and have poor grammar.
> 
> back to business. i do not expect your customer to spend more money. however, you sir, as a tech, should understand a platform and what is available to tune it.
> 
> ...



AHH you are one of those,* however, you sir, as a tech, should understand a platform and what is available to tune it.* That what I did build parts for this Nazi engine. however, you sir, as a knowledgeable individual, should understand we are not in the US parts are limited here, we play with what we got and it has paid very good so far. 

*you should spell check and grammar check before you step to me with beef*
I guess is the only thing u are good at, u can have it opcorn:

Cheers:beer:


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

Gctech Industries said:


> ...Nazi engine...


This ist NOT funny...:screwy:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

wow, you guys really need to work on your people skills...

:thumbdown:


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

I have to say i am with Gctech on this.No reason to screw up a thread that has really interesting and innovative information.These guys are doing stuff no other BT kit has done so far, and there are many of us that want to see where this is going, even if most probably very few will follow in its path.

But insulting a company that all it's doing is offering and presenting to the community is simply put wrong cause it has NO EFFECT whatsoever.I mean THIS is the way these guys are doing it, and ITS FINE.Anyone can make their own thread and use whatever manifold and TB they see fit, but WHY step in and rain on someone else's parade ?

@Gctech:Guys don't take stuff on the Vortex that seriously.People have different opinion on how things may or should be done, and this is fine...its a FORUM...But getting pissed of and reacting in a bad manner takes away from the awesomeness of innovation and experimentation.I am willing to bet MANY already established tuning companies are keeping their eyes on this thread, simply because this is how the VAG community makes progress.Even if stuff like that might not be "commercially viable", it still is a great read !!So please just do what you do and keep informing us on your progress.I for one am really curious about the results, since a bild like that is a first for the TFSI crowd.

Keep up the good work. :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## Gctech Industries (Dec 12, 2008)

WOW I mean WOW , People in here tend to get butt hurt very easily , I have my customer update you on his build, I do not want this thread to become a mess.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Gctech Industries said:


> WOW I mean WOW , People in here tend to get butt hurt very easily , I have my customer update you on his build, I do not want this thread to become a mess.


Nazi engine? Eeek. Bad choice of words. 

Anywho, practice what you preach. I was offering an opinion. I call a spade a spade, it is what it is. I call it how I see it. With the oodles and boodles of money that Sergio has dumped into the TT and his cupra; I'm sure if you would've told him to import something as far as Texas, he wouldve done it. 

That's neither here nor there. 

I can't wait to see some dyno numbers for this thing. 

Sergio, enviame un mensaje electrónico. Te tengo que contar algo de una sistema de combustible de baja presión que no tiene que ir en el tanque de gasolina. Es fácil y barata. Todavía tienes mi informaccion, no?


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Nazi engine? Eeek. Bad choice of words.
> 
> Anywho, practice what you preach. I was offering an opinion. I call a spade a spade, it is what it is. I call it how I see it. With the oodles and boodles of money that Sergio has dumped into the TT and his cupra; I'm sure if you would've told him to import something as far as Texas, he wouldve done it.
> 
> ...


¿Por que no pones aqui esa información? ¡Puede ser muy util para todos!

He always joke about the nazi engine (He is a sushi mitsu lover) so please don`t make this any bigger...


BTW, you need to recheck your grammar and spelling skills in spanish.  LOL.



As GolfRS said, Here you can see something really interesting happening to the TFSI engine that many guys here and maybe some companies would like to follow, so please be kind and dont blame just like that. Many work, time and money has been spent and may be useful for your own projects...


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd love to put the in up. Unfortunately, companies take the info, create crappy hyped up products and sell it at quadruple the price that it'd cost someone to do it on their own. 

Like digital hippies PCV fix, eurojet took the concept and made an ass load of shot ass PCV fixes. I have no beef with capitalisim. I am a capitalist pig myself. I remember when I vented my front and rear PCV ports with a breather filter and blocked the intake inlet. Within a week of posting it BSH was making a VTA. 

I will give out the info on a need to know basis. Sergio an I have spoken several times over the last 2 years or so. I remember when we both had hacked up 28RS kits on our cars. We both were looking for ways to get it to work properly. LOL. 

Sergio, I emailed you back.


----------



## Gctech Industries (Dec 12, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> your tuner lied to you.
> 
> i personally wouldve gone with the 80mm if i were going custom intake mani.
> 
> ...


Im surprise YOU are so SMART and so dumb at the same time, Why you copy paste post from other engines? yet you state I lie to my customer hahahahahahaha
Just to let everyone know these TB's homeboy claim is a 100% bolt on arent! they are for 1.8t engine the new tfsi TB are digital they work based on pulses, I just tested one and neither one will work.

Asi que cerote no te metas a temas de otros para poner informacion falsa y levantar tu ego de superioridad porque ve lo q paso.


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

As i wrote before, that TB´s information belong to the 1.8T forum for the 1.8T engine.

I did help Gilbert to test the Hemi 80mm VDO on the TFSI, they are very different in how they work, At first look at the inside of the 80mm VDO has the conventional potentiometers and the TFSI don´t. Then when disconnected from the harness, you can read the resistance with a multimeter from the 80mm and look how it changes if you move the plate, while with the TFSI all you read is an open circuit.

And finally the "plug and play" test, when performed, the 80mm went totally opened with the ignition turned on and a DTC of mechanical failure instantly appears. Good luck we dont got the ECU fried. After that we tried the 80mm in a 1.8T engine and it worked as supposed. So i hope this serve for you guys to learn that *not everything you read at a forum is a 100% sure thing *even though one guy assures you. The only thing they have in common is the manufacturer (VDO), nothing more.

Now, in order to get a bigger TB for the 2.0 TFSI engine you can get one from a 3.6 FSI passat engine with a little mod to the hose connection (it has no lip, so the hose may blow under boost) or to get one from a Porsche cayenne 4.8 TFSI very expensive this last i may think.

Edit: We did test the 3.6 FSI passat TB on the cupra 2.0TFSI and it didnt work, I was surprised because both cars shares the same MED9.1 bosch ecu, so it was very dissaponting (It also work without issues with the 1.8T). We are going to test the cayenne TB in a short time and keep you posted. 

Right now the only way to go Big TB is like the one GCtech made.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Gracias por esa informacion.


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

you´re very welcome.


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

Turbo freak said:


> Now, in order to get a bigger TB for the 2.0 TFSI engine you can get one from a 3.6 FSI passat engine with a little mod to the hose connection (it has no lip, so the hose may blow under boost) or to get one from a Porsche cayenne 4.8 TFSI very expensive this last i may think.


Do you happen to have the porsche part number for the TB??? The only one i can find is 948.605.116.00 


http://www.tav-autoverwertung.de/sh...0492-94860511600-0-280-750-492-948-605-116-00


-Or-

http://www.porsche.com/all/media/pdf/originalparts/en/E_9PA1_KATALOG.pdf


vizi


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

viziers said:


> Do you happen to have the porsche part number for the TB??? The only one i can find is 948.605.116.00
> 
> 
> http://www.tav-autoverwertung.de/sh...0492-94860511600-0-280-750-492-948-605-116-00
> ...




We are going to get one porsche TB today.


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

Turbo freak said:


> We are going to get one porsche TB today.




Cool! As I would like to give my tuner this info to work on for my BT build.. 


vizi


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Turbo freak said:


> Now, in order to get a bigger TB for the 2.0 TFSI engine you can get one from a * 3.6 FSI passat engine *with a little mod to the hose connection (it has no lip, so the hose may blow under boost) or to get one from a Porsche cayenne 4.8 TFSI very expensive this last i may think.


 Thanks for the info found one on E-bay and its on its way Bob.G 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290479394468 

BTW LIFETIME Warranty


----------



## surfo (Jan 6, 2006)

Turbo freak said:


> ¿Por que no pones aqui esa información? ¡Puede ser muy util para todos!
> 
> 
> BTW, you need to recheck your grammar and spelling skills in spanish.  LOL.


 hahahahhaa... I Agree.. 

BTW the word "BARATA" is correct... the other just has an extra "c".. 

HEY THIS IS VORTEX not grammar school!


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

surfo said:


> hahahahhaa... I Agree..
> 
> BTW the word "BARATA" is correct... the other just has an extra "c"..
> 
> HEY THIS IS VORTEX not grammar school!


 
He should wrote barato, not barata. And it was just because he was boiling the balls... at first.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Turbo freak is right is barato no barata. Solamente ayudandote eso es todo. 




Turbo freak said:


> He should wrote barato, not barata. And it was just because he was boiling the balls... at first.


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

rracerguy717 said:


> Thanks for the info found one on E-bay and its on its way Bob.G
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290479394468
> 
> BTW LIFETIME Warranty


 
Sorry mate, you are going to kill me. We did test the 3.6 FSI TB in the cupra 2.0TFSI and it didnt work... i was like :what: The strange thing is that both engines shares the MED9.1 ecu. Good news is that it worked well when connected to the 1.8T ME7.5 ecu. We are going to test the cayenne TFSI TB in a short time. Right now the only way to go big TB is to modify the OEM TB like GCtech did.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

rracerguy717 said:


> They do there no US dealers able yet to get there hands on them BUT Sam @ INA said he can get them at a premium of $ 200.00 over full retail Ill wait for Arnold @ PPG to get them in He has treated me fair on all my transactions .


 Bob I am not sure if to be upset that you posted a private email publically or that you stated we sold these at a premium? If another Vendor is selling below suggested MSRP (we quoted you MSRP) then CAT has the right to remove them as a vendor. We are distributing car parts...not food. 
Looking back at my email I am sure you requested to have the Timing chain housing as well which is what I quoted you for. If there was miscommunication somewhere then please converse via email. I want nothing more than to help you out as I have been doing . 

We have 2 SETS of Stage 1 cams in stock for those that are interested. 



Turbo freak said:


> Sorry mate, you are going to kill me. We did test the 3.6 FSI TB in the cupra 2.0TFSI and it didnt work... i was like :what: The strange thing is that both engines shares the MED9.1 ecu. Good news is that it worked well when connected to the 1.8T ME7.5 ecu. We are going to test the cayenne TFSI TB in a short time. Right now the only way to go big TB is to modify the OEM TB like GCtech did.


 I wish I had seen this post sooner...Serrari! Verga!! 

None of those throttle bodies will work. 

We were using the 3.6 FSI throttle body 3 years ago (They were cheaper than OEM metal impellar R32 units) and that is where we first noticed the plastic impellar plates cracking in half. 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/...399991&set=a.423439084991.216141.294598024991 

As it stands there is NO *UPGRADABLE* DBW throttle body that will work with ME-9 properly. Been working on this for over and finally getting somewhere. 

Just so everyone reading this does not end up in anymore issues. The OEM bolt pattern of the FSI/TSI intake manifold is a 65 x 65mm bolt pattern and uses a ~59mm throttle plate (very small).The opening in the manifold is 70mm (depending on which version you have) . 

What throttle bodies have a 65 x 65mm bolt pattern with a 65 ---> 70mm throttle plate? 
Porsche Boxster 2.7L 
Audi S4 2.7L 
VW Golf / Jetta 24V & 12V 2.8 VR6 DBW 
Mercedes-Benz C320 
etc.... 

Expecting any of these throttle bodies to work plug and play is asking for a miracle. If you feel like reinventing the wheel then be my guest but I just figured I would save some of you the agony. 

We will have a 75mm DBW throttle body available. It will come with an adapter plate to step it down to a 70mm opening though so stay tuned.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Hahaha. Spare me! I've seen it done. I currently run a non OEM fully metal TB and it is 100% plug an play. Take a guess who makes it? That's right, siemens VDO. It's made in slovania just like the OEM one. Best thing about it I'd that it's off of an American big three vehicle and costs 1/2 the price of the OEM one.


 I am assuming you are talking about the Dodge Hemi 5.7L / 6.1L throttle body. Yes it has the same connector (D-PIN Bosch/VDO) but have you actually installed it and ran with it? If so id like to see this.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

INA said:


> Bob I am not sure if to be upset that you posted a private email publically or that you stated we sold these at a premium? If another Vendor is selling below suggested MSRP (we quoted you MSRP) then CAT has the right to remove them as a vendor. We are distributing car parts...not food.
> Looking back at my email I am sure you requested to have the Timing chain housing as well which is what I quoted you for. If there was miscommunication somewhere then please converse via email. I want nothing more than to help you out as I have been doing .
> 
> We have 2 SETS of Stage 1 cams in stock for those that are interested.
> ...


 Thanks for the info man.

It's good know i picked the right team. :beer::thumbup:

Btw it seems tomorrow i will be making some pics...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

INA said:


> Bob I am not sure if to be upset that you posted a private email publically or that you stated we sold these at a premium? If another Vendor is selling below suggested MSRP (we quoted you MSRP) then CAT has the right to remove them as a vendor. We are distributing car parts...not food.
> Looking back at my email I am sure you requested to have the Timing chain housing as well which is what I quoted you for. If there was miscommunication somewhere then please converse via email. I want nothing more than to help you out as I have been doing .
> 
> We have 2 SETS of Stage 1 cams in stock for those that are interested.


 PM sent  Bob.G


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

INA said:


> Bob I am not sure if to be upset that you posted a private email publically or that you stated we sold these at a premium? If another Vendor is selling below suggested MSRP (we quoted you MSRP) then CAT has the right to remove them as a vendor. We are distributing car parts...not food.
> Looking back at my email I am sure you requested to have the Timing chain housing as well which is what I quoted you for. If there was miscommunication somewhere then please converse via email. I want nothing more than to help you out as I have been doing .
> 
> We have 2 SETS of Stage 1 cams in stock for those that are interested.
> ...


 Good to know.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

glad to hear this from INA although I would have liked to have it on my car by now


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Turbo freak said:


> Sorry mate, you are going to kill me. We did test the 3.6 FSI TB in the cupra 2.0TFSI and it didnt work... i was like :what: The strange thing is that both engines shares the MED9.1 ecu. Good news is that it worked well when connected to the 1.8T ME7.5 ecu. We are going to test the cayenne TFSI TB in a short time. Right now the only way to go big TB is to modify the OEM TB like GCtech did.


 Everyone likes pic's LOL  

This just came today dont have a cailper here at the house I will measure it at the shop even thou its know not to work  Bob.G 

I see the cover over the electronics is shaped different shown in second pic prob something inside is different .


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

INA said:


> We are distributing car parts...not food.


 I love you Sam. I use you quote at least once a day. 

I dont understand why some people talk like they know everything. There are real companies and real engineers developing and testing out new products. Dont you think Sam would be the first one to do r&d on tbs for the fsi, considering he does sell a full line of 1.8 tbs? I guarantee anything that a normal enthusiast can think up, has already been tested by a company looking to make a profit. 

The big issue that this community has is that some vendors wont make certain products because the customer base wont generate big profits. I personally am running my own custom designed intake manifold, with the help of Sam, incorporating a 75mm tb. If you dont like whats available, most companies will do side projects and make one off parts that you need (that is if you cant make them yourself). 

And with almost ALL tb upgrades, you will need to alter your tune. The flow of air changes and your idle will be erratic. You need to manipulate the tb angle.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Got a more agressive tune this week, I was running with 11 degrees of timing advance due to lack of fuel but after the direct port meth injection I was able to achieve 16 degrees of timing advance with 93oct+meth boosting 34psi. I am tuning all this week and planing to get 20-22 timing advance + 40hp shot on C16+meth. Well I raced a Camaro last night to see the performance gains and they where HUGE, I raced this camaro before with the other tune boosting 34psi+40hp shot and pulled him 2 cars. Last night we raced 2 times I was running with NO NITROUS, first race I pulled about 2-3 cars and the second race about 4-5 cars. I just have this video right now but I will have the ones taken from inside the Camaro later today.

Camaro 2010
Procharger
100hp shot
Exhaust
Headers
Meth
Cam

Cupra
[email protected] NO NITROUS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DZtFm8gHLs


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

awesome but i think i just vomited a lil.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

tell the guy to rest his arm on the dash when he films or something cuz you can barely see the race at all. :laugh:


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Krieger said:


> tell the guy to rest his arm on the dash when he films or something cuz you can barely see the race at all. :laugh:


I know, that video suck balls... I am waiting for the Camaro owner to upload the videos from the inside of his car.


----------

